# General Slope Etiquette



## 1stGenBoarder (Jan 3, 2015)

I am a skier turned snowboarder and let me say this happens and both types of riders are to blame. I went to a small resort about an hour from my home in Columbus, it's not a real mountain but unfortunately I can't always drive a few hours to get to a better resort on the weekend. I don't venture to the terrain parks and I usually opt for longer runs on the intermediate and beginner hills so I am out of the way of more advanced skiers and boarders. Anyway I was riding along pretty fast on a nice hill staying mostly to one side when a clearly advanced snowboarder comes up at twice my speed leaving me less than a foot on my left causing me to nearly wipe out into the trees. I yelled a few choice words at her and caught her in the line at the bottom and it took all my strength not to knock some sense into her. I feel like some people are so disrespectful of new riders when all we are doing is helping this awesome sport grow. What are your thoughts and experiences on these "elitist eggheads" both skiers and snowboarders? 

Also I had already seen three people get carted off the slopes and into an ambulance that night and most everyone else was trying not to go to hard because we didn't want to be the fourth... It's only the beginning of the season.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

think you are over generalizing from one (near) incident, and making way too many assumptions for this to be a meaningful...whatever


----------



## 1stGenBoarder (Jan 3, 2015)

Cu455 said:


> Instead of mostly staying on one side, stay on one side. The snowboarder probably wanted to pass you but you we're taking up the whole trail constantly changing speed and direction.


When I say mostly to one side I mean there was twenty five yards to my right and maybe 3 to my left... I was going pretty straight, and at the time I was edging away from where she passed me. Also there was no one else near us on the trail my friend was 15 yards ahead and she came close to hitting her too.

I just want to be safe and I know I was in the right, I was downhill, moving, and not taking up much trail. Yes this is only one incident but I have had this happen two times before this trip in similar conditions.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I think every rider has the right to pass at whatever speeds they want. But in a safe manor. Typically the slower rider has less control than the one hauling requiring more space. Make sure to always be looking uphill so you know if someone is coming. On the cat track traverses I am always speeding by slow unstable people, but I'm calculated and if I see they're moving towards me I yell on your left. I'm not an ass hole but I shouldn't have to wait behind the skier that wants to carve up the entire traverse. Ride smart on busy days, it is the holidays and the crowds are numerous.

There are ghost people that don't care, and collisions will happen. Best to not get angry as it only makes it worse.


----------



## 1stGenBoarder (Jan 3, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> On the cat track traverses I am always speeding by slow unstable people, but I'm calculated and if I see they're moving towards me I yell on your left. I'm not an ass hole but I shouldn't have to wait behind the skier that wants to carve up the entire traverse.
> 
> There are ghost people that don't care, and collisions will happen. Best to not get angry as it only makes it worse.


I agree I think everyone should be able to go the speed they want, and I could probably look uphill more, but also as riders come by giving space and calling out would help too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

People are people. Some get it, some don't. Best thing you can do is educate the younger ones and scream at the d bags that do shit like that, if they were in fact a d bag. 

I witnessed someone of your level yesterday scream at my intern because rather than hit her dumb ass he put himself on his back and stopped. She fell because she got scared and blamed him. Who was at fault? No one, he was trying to get past her and she just kept shifting speed/position like a fucktard because she didn't know what she was doing. 

It's like the dumbass that hit me from behind a few years ago. He had almost hit me earlier on the run so I got ahead of him and gave him more space. Turns out he was trying to follow my line and felt he could "ride" he couldn't. Clipped me from behind and luckily I know what I'm doing so I was able to avoid getting injured. Needless to say choice words were the least of his issue after he took a swing at me for pointing out proper etiquette. 

Point of this is the down hill rider isn't always the one with the right of way. Ability does come into play.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

not sure what the problem is exactly, there was no *collision*, no harm no foul. if a squirrel had jumped out and scared you, would you be ranting against squirrels? you've got to trust a bit more in that advanced rider going by, they are doing their best to time it so as not to hit you. help em out by actually sticking to one side of the trail and not doing anything too erratic


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

This broad sounds like a real berzerker...i like her already :crazy7:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

my resort is usually very crowded with all levels of riders. I am a competent rider and have been passed very close by riders that know better. D-bag in this case. I have also come close to other less advanced riders, to either pass cleanly on my part, sometimes do to their unexpected direction change. 

point is there are all kinds. You almost need to learn which ones to get angry at and which ones to just chalk it up to learning. 

Like BA's intern, I have put myself to the ground and/or a sudden stop not to hit someone. Do to unexpected direction change another time several riders converging in the same area at same time, just a very crowded day. 
I have learned or started the practice of looking uphill in crowded areas or if I'm gonna make a bigger than I was, direction change. Do/Should I need to, no. Makes me feel safer and helps me to avoid others less considerate than myself. 

Pick you battles and with time you'll confidently know when your in the right or the wrong.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TimelessDescent said:


> This broad sounds like a real berzerker...i like her already :crazy7:


Her name is Jenny you can reach her at 867 5309. But her boyfriend Tommy is kind of a dick.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Trees that move. It's good practice.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I think every rider has the right to pass at whatever speeds they want. But in a safe manor. Typically the slower rider has less control than the one hauling requiring more space. Make sure to always be looking uphill so you know if someone is coming. On the cat track traverses I am always speeding by slow unstable people, but I'm calculated and if I see they're moving towards me I yell on your left. I'm not an ass hole but I shouldn't have to wait behind the skier that wants to carve up the entire traverse. Ride smart on busy days, it is the holidays and the crowds are numerous.
> 
> There are ghost people that don't care, and collisions will happen. Best to not get angry as it only makes it worse.



I always appreciate when someone going faster than me wants to pass - and yells out their position. 

I certainly understand the frustration of people being assholes on the mountain, especially on crowded days. The worse for me are people who go on blue runs when they can barely manage a green. They either just fall all over the place, make sudden jerking turns, go sideways the whole way down, or just straight line it without knowing how to turn/stop/slow down. The worst is hearing someone coming up behind me fast...and I slow down and look up the mountain to see some dipshit either careening out of control or seeing someone falling to their ass in a slide, just barely missing me. I mean I could go on for days. But there have been times when I've gone to pass someone with definitely enough room but they turn or just didn't hear me coming, so it startles them. It's a delicate balance haha...and it would be nice if people would just practice the most BASIC of etiquette.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Her name is Jenny you can reach her at 867 5309. But her boyfriend Tommy is kind of a dick.


Is that 970? 

:feedback:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Argo said:


> Is that 970?
> 
> :feedback:


It's universal to whatever area code you want.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Is Tommy that deaf, dumb and blind guy that plays pinball?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Is Tommy that deaf, dumb and blind guy that plays pinball?


While some would excuse his actions that way, he's actually the heir to the Callaghan auto parts empire.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> While some would excuse his actions that way, he's actually the heir to the Callaghan auto parts empire.


I prefer Zalinsky Auto Parts..........


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Shit just happens. I would say keep your normal rhythm and they know how to get around you.
Also observe which side of the hill is for faster riders and which is for slower.

Actually staying in the middle is probably safer because advanced riders can put themselves very close to the edge and get around you.

That's from my experience that is.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

speedjason said:


> Actually staying in the middle is probably safer because advanced riders can put themselves very close to the edge and get around you.


Agree with this


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

speedjason said:


> Also observe which side of the hill is for faster riders and which is for slower.


What? 

I have NEVER seen or heard of this at any resort.

Passing lanes on a slope?
This isn't the freeway.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> What?
> 
> I have NEVER seen or heard of this at any resort.
> 
> ...


Slower traffic stay to the right. Oh, hmmmm, yeah that's also two lane roads.


----------



## jten9 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hard to judge without actually seeing the "incident", but I quickly scanned this thread and didn't see anyone else that follows the rule: downhill rider has right of way?

Yes, I think it is indeed helpful to call out (on the left) when passing if necessary. But I always follow the rule that the downhill rider has right of way; so if I am passing I make sure to allow plenty of space. Especially if the downhill person is going slow, or looks like a beginner, since they are more likely to be making wide, sweeping turns. 

Every situation is different; certainly there are grey areas such as crowded slopes, beginners on advanced slopes, standing/sitting mid-run, etc. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm also from Columbus and I'm betting your were at one of two locations - Mad River or Snowtrails. If you were at Mad River Mountain, which is where I go regularly, you need to have your head on a swivel. Under 400 vertical feet, over crowded, and as of the middle of last week only about 40% of the terrain was open. As with most small resorts in this area the "black diamonds" are not intimidating to the majority of people who show up and buy a lift ticket. Nothing in the terrain's difficulty will influence people away from slopes that are really beyond their ability. So with the insane crowds there on weekends and zero ski patrol presence other than to pick up bodies, collisions and near-collisions are a constant risk.

Your best bet...


Follow the rules of the trail, the downhill skier/boarder always has the right away...
...but understand your environment and realize there are far too many people there with minimal ability and even though you have the right away keep your head on a swivel and try to be predictable if possible.
Arrive there early, by 9:00AM when the lifts start and get outta there by 2PM when the crowds start to get really bad. I usually am on the loft's deck having a beer at 2 and watching them pull bodies off the slopes. 
No one responds to assholes. I understand being angry, I've popped off at idiots there too. But a calm and reasonable approach is going to have more chance of educating someone.

MeanJoe


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Did she actually make contact with you and cause you to crash?


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

If you are from Columbus, then I am guessing you are potentially talking about Perfect North. If so, that place is a fucking joke with too many douches to count that think they know how to ride. Little to no etiquette anywhere and eventually, you will get ran into there.

I used to go there all the time and since have stopped going. To old to deal with the stupidity and would rather not have to go into what I call "asshole mode" when I lose my shit.

Majority of ski patrollers are dumb asses that stand around trying to look cool. A few seem to truly be dedicated but most are wouldn't make it 30 mins out west.

Wish the place would go bankrupt.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Is Tommy that deaf, dumb and blind guy that plays pinball?


No. It's the Tommy that has his 6 string in hock. Got a girlfriend named Gina! They are living on a prayer. :facepalm1:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

tannersdad said:


> No. It's the Tommy that has his 6 string in hock. Got a girlfriend named Gina! They are living on a prayer. :facepalm1:


Wrong again. Tommy is the name of the Ramones drummer. The real drummer.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Thread revival to quote Bon Jovi? Epic fail..........:hairy:


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Thread revival to quote Bon Jovi? Epic fail..........:hairy:


It's only song that I could think of that had the name "Tommy". Sorry


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

No need to be sorry.........it's my problem. I just can't stand Jon. Thousands of letters, couple phone calls, break into his house unannounced and the guy acts like I'm some stalker or something.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

LOL. I guess some people just can't handle fame.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

tannersdad said:


> It's only song that I could think of that had the name "Tommy". Sorry


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIaP4As-RYo

For the Aussies out there...


----------

